# Spinoff from jmofarrill thread...or, "A Thread of One's Own"



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

Here's the quote that started it all: "Thanks for defending a thread all of my own."

But, you may say, we asked you to speak about women and diapers-what, has that got to do with a thread of one's own... All I could do was to offer you an opinion upon one minor point-a woman must have money and a thread of her own if she is to buy diapers; and that, as you will see, leaves the great problem of the true nature of woman and the true nature of the hyena unsolved.


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

Note tp self:
No more interrupting real hyena chat with indirect Virginia Woolf references.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey Doc Love,

You are way too profound for a late Friday afternoon. Methinks you need to go have a drink or three and then try to shower off some dipes with one of those supersize water pistols.

[burp]
Karla


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL Jami - you made me smile.







I feel so important to rate a spinoff thread - and with one of my own quotes, too.

Now, here is my indirect reference:

It is a truth universally acknowledged, that a mother in possession of a beautiful childe, must be in want of a diaper.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I







Jane Austen.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm definitely not well read enough to keep up with this.. heck I don't even know if it's in guidelines because I don't even know what you guys are talking about! :LOL

I need to spend less time on the boards I think.. oh and re-reading all the Harry Potter books 3 times was probably overdoing what little time I did have!







:


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Jenn--

If these posts have offended,
Think of this and all is mended:
You have but slumbered here
While these posts did appear.










PPP (Puck the Post Pimp)


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL - I was in that play in high school!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's one, short and simple:

Call me Hyena.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I just read it for extra credit.







It's one of my favorites by The Bard.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Moby Dick

Okay, middle of March 2004:

It was the best of times; it was the worst of times.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

LOL - Tale of Two Cities - I was just trying to figure out how to make it diaper related, but linking it to the Fluffymail stocking is pure genius!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 3boybarians_
*Jenn--

If these posts have offended,
Think of this and all is mended:
You have but slumbered here
While these posts did appear.










PPP (Puck the Post Pimp)*








but PPP made me just pee my pants!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Okay, I just found a GREAT one!

John Fortescue: "Much cry and no wool."


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*







but PPP made me just pee my pants!*
Midsummer's Night Dream


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Fortescue went over my little blonde head.









How 'bout famous speeches?

Give me fluff, or give me death!

Patrick Henry


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

To stalk, or not to stalk: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The stockings and auctions of outrageous fortune,
Or to take paypal against a sea of WAHMs,
And by shopping end them?

Karla, your burp was priceless.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

"Check out, damn cart, check out!"


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Lady Macbeth on laundry:

Out, out damn spot!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

When's the intermission in this show?

And who knows where they're selling the beer?

Karla


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

:LOL Karla, you just have beer on the brain tonight. Have one for me, too. I've got quite a while to go before I can have one again.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lifetapestry_
*When's the intermission in this show?

And who knows where they're selling the beer?

Karla*
Dahling, how droll. Care for a spot of tea?


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Ooh, ooh, I am loving this thread, can I play too??

Hamlet:
Costly thy diapers as thy purse can buy
But not expressed in fancy - functional, not just pretty.
For the wool oft proclaims the Hyena


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

ohhhhhh, nice on, LittleIslandMom


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

How 'bout an original limerick?









One day I was wanting some fluff,
But the stalking was way too tough,
We took the servers down again,
Oh, will it never end?
So I went away in a huff.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Be not afraid of the hyena: some are born a hyena, some achieve hyenadom, and some have hyenadom thrust upon them.

Ok so i dont know if hyenadom is an actual word, but its the only thing my little brain could think of :LOL


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

based on a children's song called "Carrot Stew":

Morning poo, morning poo, it's what we really like to do,
give a wiggle and a grunt or two, and push out the morning poo!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Resume (with apolologies to Dorothy Parker)

Walmart pains you;
Clothing gets damp;
Blowouts stain you;
Large boxes cause cramp.
Genie is too full;
A vile sewage broth;
Sposies smell awful;
You might as well cloth.


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

Standing by the mailbox......(or hitting refresh on the website)
'Fluffymail, fluffymail, wherefore art thou oh fluffymail!'


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Aha, the perfect hyena song!!!

"I'll be stalking you..." (adapted, ahem, from Sting & The Police)

Every stitch you take
And every dipe you make
Every pic you take, every wrap you make
I'll be stalking you

Every single day
And every post you say
Every time you say, it's stocking day
I'll be stalking you

Oh, can't you see
You belong to me?
How my poor heart aches
With every day you wait
Every dipe you make
Every post you stake
Every stock you make, every pic you take
I'll be stalking you


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Friends, Romans & County Women, Lend my Your Diapers!


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

Adaption from Dr.Seuss...Dedicated to my loving husband...

I will not change him in the house.
I will not change him with a mouse.
I will not change him here or there.
I will not change him anywhere!!!
I will not change that diaper Ma'am
I will not change him, I'm a man!

(granted this does not apply to ALL fathers







)


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

omg amara... brilliant







:LOL







:


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

You mamas have Made My Night! I'm laughing at all the adaptations and originals! Keep them coming!


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Quote:

*I will not change that diaper Ma'am
I will not change him, I'm a man!
*








:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

ok i cant help myself, this stupid milkshake song is constantly stuck in my head, lol....

My diapers brings all the hyenas to the yard,
And THEY'RE LIKE, "It's better than yours"
Damn right, it's better than yours,
I can teach you, but I have to charge (2x)

(La-La-La-La-la)
Warm it up,
(La-La-La-La-la)
The hyenas prowl, (2x)

(La-La-La-La-la)
Warm it up,
(La-La-La-La-la)
The stalkers stalk, (2x)


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by luvmy3boyz_
*I will not change that diaper Ma'am
I will not change him, I'm a man!

(granted this does not apply to ALL fathers







)*








: My husband says you're not funny. :LOL Of course, this DOES apply to him.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

:







:







:

you ladies are brilliant!!!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

It's raining,
It's pouring,
the little one
is sleeping;
he went to bed
in a new
wool soaker;
and woke
up dry
in the morning.


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Romeo and Juliet:

But, soft! what light through yonder window breaks?
It is the stocking, and I am the hyena.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Man, we're all up on our Shakespeare, aren't we?









Shall I compare thee to my old diapers?
Thou art more lovely and more absorbent.


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

The Merchant of Venice:

The quality of peepee is not strain'd,
It droppeth as the gentle rain from his butt
Upon the dipe beneath. It is twice blest:
It blesseth him that pees and the dipe that absorbeth.
'T is mightiest in the mightiest: wool becomes
The throned bebe better than his potty.

:LOL Apologies to the Bard; though you can see what we had to read for high school literature.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Mary had a little lamb,
it's fleece she would attain;
and by sure & by damn,
the lamb was bald again.

Mary spun the wool,
With tender, loving care;
It would be so cool,
With a soaker of her own.

Mary spent spring knitting,
Dreaming of beautiful wool,
She thought it would be fitting,
Too keep her diaper bag full.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Sung to the new Quizno's stupid monkey song:

I like tha wooooool
Cuz it is good on her bum
Any WAHMs wooool!!!
They are cozy
They are pretty
They are soft
Because they're hand-knitted!!!

They got a drawstring too!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jmofarrill_
*Sung to the new Quizno's stupid monkey song:
*
I HATE THOSE MONKEY'S!! uke


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

"And what type of diaper have you given us, Ms. Tiffany?"

"An Envelope, Madam, if you can grab one."

Benjamin Franklin as he left the Constitutional Convention


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Diaper_Addict_Jen_
*I HATE THOSE MONKEY'S!! uke*
I LOVE THE SPONGE-MONKEYS!!!

They've got a pepper bar!!

And I'm :LOL at this thread!!!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

this is cracking me up!!! And I did not know those quiznos things were monkeys,lol.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok I have nothing witty to add but I just have to say I'm howling at this thread!!!

Nada







:


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

BURP (for Karla)
Okay, I see I missed half of my own party. I love you poetry-writing, rapping, singing hyenas







I'm especially happy to see that diapers can unite the old classics of the canon with the milkshake song and Dr. Seuss. Go, us!
They should definitely include these works in the Hyena Canon. :LOL
Okay, here's one more:

The Love Song of J Hyena Love Doc

Let us stalk then, you and I
When the soakers are spread out across the screen
Like a Kool-aid dyed dream.
Let us click on recently stocked sites
Those Ebay fights
For Mosiac Moons and Baa Baa Bottoms
Or Kool Sheep soakers, we know who's got 'em
Paypal that flows like an endless river
and makes DH shiver
Oh, do not ask, "Did you get it?"
Let us go and make our visit.

On MDC, hyenas come and go
Talking of dipes you ought to know.

And indeed there will be a time
To wonder, "Do I dare," and "Do I dare?"
Time to sell off those dipes DS never wears,
With a poo stain as small as a hair--
(They will say, "How her stash is growing thin!)--
My Angelwraps, my prefold fastened snugly with a pin,
My Fuzbomb, soft and hand-dyed, and DS with a grin
(They will say, "But how her soaker collection is growing thin!")
Do I dare
try to stock SOS?
In a nighttime there is time
For purchases and custom orders which TP sales will reimburse

Okay...I have to stop. T.S Elliot obviously didn't have a baby waiting to be nursed.
:LOL


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Robert Frost

Whose dipes these are I think I know.
Her shop is on the web, though;
She will not see me stopping here
To pet her diapers to and fro.
My little child must think it queer
To stop with stalking time so near
Between the soakers and wool jersey of slate
The shoppingest evening of the year.
He gives his tiny rattle a shake
To ask if there is some mistake.
The only other sound's the sweep
Of mama's hand on baby's face.
The dipes are lovely, the pockets deep,
But I have fluffymail to keep,
And stalkings to go before I sleep,
And stalkings to go before I sleep.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

can I just say I am falling in love with the diapering mamas in this thread.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Without warning
as a whirlwind
swoops on an oak
Hyenas swipe my fluff.


----------



## Sean (Feb 22, 2004)

*Diaperstock*

'Twas brillig, and the square prefolds
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All velcro were the AIOs,
And the home page outgrabe.

"Beware the Diaperstock, my wife!
The stuffers that soak, the fronts that snap!
Beware the fluffy mail, and shun
The frumious sleepy kat!"

She took her paypal cart in hand:
Long time the all-in-one she sought-
So rested she by the Refresh key,
And nakked awhile in thought.

And, as in nakkish thought she sat,
The Diaperstock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the Internet,
And burbled as it came!

One, two! One, two! And through and through
The paypal cart went clicker-clack!
She bought it all, and with her haul
She went galumphing back.

"And, hast thou bought the Diaperstock?
Come to my arms, my beamish bride!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!"
He chortled in his pride.

'Twas brillig, and the square prefolds
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All velcro were the AIOs,
And the home page outgrabe.

_*Edit:* Since Pamela asked (and I like her logo), I'll note here that this is my parody of Lewis Carroll's Jabberwocky. (I have also edited line 11 to 'Refresh key,' which I think is funnier.)_


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh, Sean! I don't even know you and you won my heart with Jabberwocky!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

This one is for you Jenn....and other Harry Potter fans....The sorting hat song...now it is the Deciding diaper cover....Trish wears it most though...

A thousand years or more ago,
When I was only the diaper known,
There lived no hyenas of renown,
Whose names were not well known:
No hyenas, with diapers galore,
No mega stash, unfolded in the den,
Prefolds and flat folds broad,
No fitted fights no never again.
They shared a wish, a hope, a dream,
They hatched a daring plan
To educate young diaper-ers
Thus MDC diapering began.
Now each of these young hyena's
Formed their own favroites, for each
Did value different virtues
In the ones they had to teach.
By the AIO's, the bravest were
Prized far beyond the rest;
For fitted clan, the cleverest
Would always be the best;
For prefolds, hard workers were
Most worthy of admission;
And appliqued woolly fans
Loved those of great ambition.
While still alive they did divide
Their favorites from the throng,
Yet how to pick the worthy ones
When they were dead and gone?
'Twas hyenas who found the way,
Trish whipped the sorting cover off her head
The hyenas put some brains in me
So I could choose instead!
Now slip me snug about your ears,
I've never yet been wrong,
Ill have a look inside your mind
And tell where you belong!


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

:







:LOL

Oh, man... what a way to wake up.









And Marnie,







from a HUGE Harry Potter fan. That was way cute.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:

ok i cant help myself, this stupid milkshake song is constantly stuck in my head, lol....

My diapers brings all the hyenas to the yard,
And THEY'RE LIKE, "It's better than yours"
Damn right, it's better than yours,
I can teach you, but I have to charge (2x)
OMG Tiffany! I seriously lost my soda. Do you have a spare keyboard that would match my Dell? :LOL







: I had that song stuck in my head yesterday, Eric keeps singing it under his breath. Now I have your version stuck which is better.









Oh and I can not even begin to compete with the stuff you guys come up with. I'm jealous


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

You ladies are crackin me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:LOL

All of your writtings are WONDERFUL!!! :Lol


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 18, 2003)

You all had me laughing so hard DH thought I was demented... But Sean's "Diaperstock" sparked my interest.....so here goes...

"In Dipes"

in Just-
spring when the world is wool-
luscious the little
stalking hyenagirl

whistles far and wee

and fluffymailandfuz come
running from sewing and applique
and it's
spring

when the world is All-in-wonderful

the queer
old celtic wolf whistles
far and wee
and morwennaandkaren come dancing

from knitting and lanolizing and

it's
spring
and

the

dipe-stalking

hyenagirl whistles
far
and
wee

(My sincere apologies to Cummings!)


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Epiphany_
*(My sincere apologies to Cummings!)*
That was good! I recognized the style as e. e. cummings before I got to the end.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Back off Michelle! He's ALL MINE!






























I shall compose another reply for my love a bit later, as he is here in the kitchen with me and I want to surprise him


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Ahem.

_Then stalk the gold soaker, if that will move her;
If you can snag some, snag for her too,
Till she cry " Lover, gold-soakered, quick-snagging lover,
I must have you!"_

-Thomas Parke D'Invilliers/F. Scott Fitzgerald

Love ya babe


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

My nod to William Blake

Hyena Hyena burning bright,
In the stalkings of the night,
What WAHM soaker or AIO,
Can tempt thee to the stocking show?


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh PLEASE oh PLEASE if you haven't posted the author you are paying homage too, just do a teeny tiny edit and add that to your post. I want to make the connection to the originals.

I think Sean's poem should go on the diapering frontpage. I'm gonna ask Heather..


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh, Pam - I agree that Sean's poem should be immortalized in hyenadom! Can't we save the whole thread, though? There is some genius here...


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

We'll surely archive the thread. Not to dis the other poets -- they are all fabulous. Perhaps we could have a ... hmmm....

get back to you..


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I see no reason why we can't 'publish' a poem that promotes cloth diapering!









I'll run it by Cynthia ...


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

tee hee, keep your eyes on the diapering front page mamas (and daddies too)


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

I







you for putting this thread on the front page. Now I'll have something to make me smile every time I forget to back click while surfing the boards and end up on the front page again (I do this so often, it's not even funny).




































I had to do a little diapering happy dance. I







you poetry, song, and story-writing fluff-lovers!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

:LOL My girls are wondering what I am laughing at.
Sean, your poem has me ROFL. We sang Jabberwocky (Don't ask, :LOL ) in middle school and it has never left my head...so I sang your poem in my head. This stuff is too fun. :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Holy carp. I had no idea this thread was so hilarious. The Milkshake Song nearly killed me. OMG.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

This is great. Jabberwocky is one of my all-time favorite poems. I quote it all the time to my ds - especially: "Come to me my beamish boy!" and "O frabjous day. Calooh! Callay!" Love it, Sean!


----------

